# Intel Wifi 5100 and tuxonice-2.6.24.r9

## pastus

Hi

Can somebody say me if I can install and use (and how to do that) this wireless network card (Intel wifi 5100) with that kernel sources? Is iwlwifi the correct one?

I tried to look for with google but It make me more confused; because I read about some other driver (called compat-wireless) ...

Any help?  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, yes you can use the iwl5100 driver.

You need to have the kernel 2.6.27 and also the package iwl5000-ucode : 

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode

----------

## pastus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You need to have the kernel 2.6.27 and also the package iwl5000-ucode : 
> 
> 

 

But In this way I have to change the kernel sources from tuxonice-sources to gentoo-sources right?

There is no way to do that using tuxonice-sources?

----------

## d2_racing

I have no idea, I don't know if tuxonice takes the vanilla sources and add patchs.

I know that Gentoo-Souces does for sure.

----------

## pastus

From Gentoo Linux kernel Guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml)

The tuxonice-sources (formerly suspend2-sources) are patched with both genpatches which includes the patches found in gentoo-sources, and TuxOnIce which is an improved implementation of suspend-to-disk for the Linux kernel, formerly known as suspend2. 

So, If understand well tuxon ice have the same patches of gentoo-sources...

But now another question came in my mind... Gentoo-sources are suitable for suspend to ram and to hdd?

----------

## d2_racing

 *pastus wrote:*   

> But now another question came in my mind... Gentoo-sources are suitable for suspend to ram and to hdd?

 

If you want that, then you should use the tuxonice kernel for sure.

----------

## pastus

Hi

I'm back with this thread...

I switch to tuxonice-sources-2.6.28 and there is in kernel support for my wireless card (intel 5100). I used this how to configure the kernel

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi#Stable_kernel_.282.6.25.29

But I don't have any modules that start whit iwl*.

Can anybody help me again?

Many thanks

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig 

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# equery list iwl

# lsmod

```

----------

## pastus

Finally I my wifi start to work

The problem was just alsa sound...

I didn't see that alsa sound stop modules compile   :Embarassed:  . (seems to be some problem whit alsa-driver and tuxonice-sources-2.6.2 :Cool: 

I just switched back to tuxonice-sources-2.6.27-r8, recompile kernel and modules, and the iwlagn was already probed.

Thank you anyway...

There are anyway to change module name from wlan0 to eth2?

Now I have verify if it work with wpa_supplicant and whith an ap...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

